# Plum Creek --- Is anyone familiar with their Premium Leases?



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2009)

Found this while looking for a link on their site for someone else.

http://www.plumcreek.com/Portals/0/...ek_Recreation_Premium_Lease_Opportunities.pdf

I was just wondering if anyone leases or has seen one of these premium properties, and how much they go for.


----------



## letsemwalk (Jan 4, 2009)

my dad has one in twiggs county that is about 90% planted pines and it`s right at $15 per acre. he says they have lost their minds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2009)

letsemwalk said:


> my dad has one in twiggs county that is about 90% planted pines and it`s right at $15 per acre. he says they have lost their minds.



Is that a Premium "Managed" Lease, or a normal lease?


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Our lease is on Plum Crooked land and there ain't nothing premium about it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2009)

OK, let me clarify here a little bit.

I am not asking for folks opinions about their common Plum Creek Leases.

Follow the link if you are not familiar with what I am asking about and please respond if you have or have seen one of the premium leases.

If not, and all you want to do is complain about Plum Creek, then start your own thread please.

Thanks


----------



## letsemwalk (Jan 4, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Is that a Premium "Managed" Lease, or a normal lease?





don`t know for sure but at $15 per acre i hope it`s the premium.if it`s normal,i hate to think what it would be as a premium


----------



## rmc264 (Feb 28, 2009)

*plumcreek leases*

we have a "premium" lease they raised the price over three years to 12.75 ac. we do all the work they raise our price, charge for campsites food plots. mandate qdm rules or no lease. we have leased the same land for over thirty years, so you go along or no lease.


----------



## Plumcreekhunter (Feb 28, 2009)

Prenium lease is the ones with water or power......good luck....


----------



## Son (Mar 1, 2009)

*Plum Creek*

Don't know what qualifys as premium, but we've leased from em for years and no problem.
They have a website, keep us informed and are the most polite when contacted by phone. I give em a ten where I'm at.


----------



## jbandito (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah we lease plum Creek Land In Webster County...They are good people but are starting to charge a lot and for different things


We have leased the same property since 1991. 849 acres in southwest central Ga. Just Minutes from Albany and Columbus areas. Located on Highway 153 just 7 miles Northeast of the town of Preston! We have kept are member numbers low so we have a ton of deer and turkey! Property is bordered on all sides by other leases and farm land. White Oak Bottoms and Pine Hills. Lannahasse Creek runs through property with several small creeks.

Locked entrance,primative campsite,highway frontage, private road runs through property. Simple Rules because we like to hunt where we want when we want but we are very respectfull to others. Two Guests per member and the only dues are the membership fee which stands at $1074 per year. We have six members so the two will equal 8 total members for the year. Georgia State Rules and Laws apply to Deer Harvested on the lease.

If you Like to hunt in a club that is not overcrowded and doesnt have insane rules then please call me!!!

Joe Miller
229-436-6335


----------



## easbell (Jun 23, 2009)

I contacted them once about the listings for their"premium" leases. Never heard anything back. I got one of there normal ones and now have a contact person if you are interested. This is a busy time for them with renewals but it may be worth a try. PM if interested in the contact and their email address/telephone #.


----------



## one_shot (Jun 23, 2009)

Some people must have sent their cam pics in of the big bucks! 
Thats how PC  choose if the lease is premium! They  said in the newsletter, they would love to see your pics.
http://www.plumcreek.com/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=GQBVeVGDFAs=&tabid=142&mid=795


----------



## jbandito (Jun 25, 2009)

no its not...premium is with electricity and food plots....I sent them a pic of a deer on our land and it was the first one published


----------



## swalker1517 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have been looking around and I have seen SEVERAL so called premium leases that have been CLEAR CUT and they were still wanting 12 or 13 an acre just b/c the had electricity. Its gettin crazy


----------



## swampstalker (Jun 25, 2009)

Plum Creek is posting alot of their available land on the site now. It will all be available first come first served on July the 9th.


----------



## easbell (Jun 26, 2009)

swampstalker said:


> Plum Creek is posting alot of their available land on the site now. It will all be available first come first served on July the 9th.



Just check their website. Lots of new property. Most at between $10-13 per acre for typical timber company land.


----------



## jbandito (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah ours went up to 10.25 an acre...plus we had to pay for our campers to be there(200) for each camper....we used to plant food plots but stopped because they started to charge for that too


----------

